# Flapjack/protien bars



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

*Just looking for some ideas/recipes for protien flapjack/bars*

*
*

*
going away for a couple days and looking to make some tonite for the weekend*

*
*

*
any help would be great *


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Loads in the recipe section mate.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Here ya go these are good mate

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

I know but would like some others ideas never know what might come up



BigBennyM said:


> Loads in the recipe section mate.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

cheers fullhouse might try this tonite

like the idea of not having to cook them



Fullhouse said:


> Here ya go these are good mate
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

bally said:


> cheers fullhouse might try this tonite
> 
> like the idea of not having to cook them


Any time always like to help lol


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> Here ya go these are good mate
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess


I made them tonight. They were really tasty. I think I used a tad too much milk as I don't have an accurate way to measure it but I have decent scales for the solid ingredients.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Tombo said:


> I made them tonight. They were really tasty. I think I used a tad too much milk as I don't have an accurate way to measure it but I have decent scales for the solid ingredients.


If you have a shaker for your protein just use that to measure out, most have a measure guide on the side. Or buy a jug.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

adsdj said:


> If you have a shaker for your protein just use that to measure out, most have a measure guide on the side. Or buy a jug.


Cheers, I didn't think of that at the time haha!

It was above one of the cupboards at the time.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Cheers, I didn't think of that at the time haha!
> 
> It was above one of the cupboards at the time.


Haha no worries!


----------

